# que, qué



## DodoBrooke

En -A ver que te parece- ¿este "que" lleva acento?
Gracias!


----------



## Learning

Sí lleva tilde.


----------



## roxcyn

Sí porque es una pregunta indirecta:

A ver qué te parece.
No sé por qué mi hermano le gusta hacer la tarea


----------



## Ube

roxcyn said:


> Sí porque es una pregunta indirecta:
> 
> A ver qué te parece.
> No sé por qué a mi hermano le gusta hacer la tarea


.
Saludos.


----------



## indigoio

DodoBrooke said:


> En -A ver que te parece- ¿este "que" lleva acento?



Sí, sí lleva porque funciona como adjetivo interrogativo.
"A ver qué te parece"

Adiós!


----------



## sigjak

Espero que me ayudéis.
¿Cuál es la palabra correcta —'que' o 'qué— en esta conversación?

—Perfecto: ¡compramos un armario y una gabardina! 
—No sé *que/qué*  tiene que ver una gabardina, pero vale.
 
Gracias.


----------



## one minute silence

Creo que cualquier oración que presente una interrogativa o exclamativa indirecta estas palabras se marcan con una tilde diacrítica.

_-No sé quién va a venir!_


----------



## Avié

Estoy de acuerdo con One Minute Silence... pensé en postear lo mismo, pero me quedé atascado al intentar analizar la frase sintácticamente... ¿cómo sería?


----------



## Rayines

Avié said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con One Minute Silence... pensé en postear lo mismo, pero me quedé atascado al intentar analizar la frase sintácticamente... ¿cómo sería?


Bueno, la subordinada _qué tiene que ver una gabardina _es objeto directo en la oración (=_ No sé *eso*, pero vale). _Y como bien dice 1 minute silence, es una interrogativa indirecta, entonces lleva acento (ya sé, tilde).


----------



## Avié

No, mi problema era el análisis interno de la subordinada. ¿Qué es ese qué?


----------



## Rayines

Avié said:


> No, mi problema era el análisis interno de la subordinada. ¿Qué es ese qué?


Parece que es un pronombre interrogativo.
Otros ejemplos de pronombres interrogativos utilizados en oraciones interrogativas indirectas: 
No escuché qué me dijiste.
Quería saber cuáles eran las ideas de su amigo.
Mañana voy a decidir quiénes serán los invitados.


----------



## Avié

Mi problema era sintáctico, no morfológico... ¿sería un complemento directo de "tiene que ver"?


----------



## astur_pecha

sigjak said:


> Espero que me ayudéis.
> ¿Cuál es la palabra correcta —'que' o 'qué— en esta conversación?
> 
> —Perfecto: ¡compramos un armario y una gabardina!
> —No sé *que/qué* tiene que ver una gabardina, pero vale.
> 
> Gracias.


 Va sin tilde. Que sólo lleva acento cuando hace la función de pronombre, por eso se pone en preguntas o exclamaciones, pero nunca al introducir oraciones subordinadas de este tipo.


----------



## Jellby

No sé que tiene que ver -> tiene que ver, pero yo no lo sé. No sé eso (eso = el hecho de que tenga que ver).
No sé qué tiene que ver -> No sé cuál es la relación. No sé eso (eso = lo que tiene que ver, no el hecho en sí).


----------



## Avié

_Sé que ves_ significa que sé que puedes ver, _sé qué ves_ significa que sé qué es lo que estás viendo, sí lleva tilde. Por lo que se pregunta es precisamente por ese qué.

Mis dudas respecto al análisis sintáctico se deben a que me pierdo en el "tener que ver".


----------



## Avié

Jellby posteo mientras yo escribía, entonces... ¿sería C.D. ese "qué"?


----------



## Jellby

Pues... habría que ver cuál es la estructura de la expresión "tener que ver".

Normalmente se construye sin complemento o con un complemento introducido por "con", se dice que algo "tiene que ver" o "no tiene que ver" con algo. Sólo se introducen el "qué" en preguntas o exclamaciones, y más que para sustituir a algún complemento, significa "cuánto" o "en qué medida" o "hasta dónde".

Es decir, dentro de la oración subordinada el "qué" no sustituye a nada, es un simple pronombre interrogativo que pregunta por la intensidad. En la oración principal, toda la oración subordinada ("qué tiene que ver") sí es un complemento directo: ("no sé eso", "no lo sé").

Si en lugar de "tiene que ver" usamos "importa", el análisis es el mismo.


----------



## Aurin

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=cinestecia

Allí hay muchos ejemplos que igual lo aclaran un poco más.


----------



## yuggoth

¡Me parece mentira ver una duda tuya que sea sencilla!
Es sencillo 
-*Que* (sin acento) es conjunción copulativa que sólo une dos elementos de la frase .
-*Qué* (con acento)es pronombre interogativo,hace una pregunta y equivale a "qué hombre,qué cosa".
Seguro que alguien como tú lo comprende enseguida.


----------



## Rayines

Avié said:


> Mi problema era sintáctico, no morfológico... ¿sería un complemento directo de "tiene que ver"?


La verdad, nunca me tocó analizar sintácticamente un pronombre interrogativo. Introduce una cláusula subordinada (para mí, interrogativa indirecta), que a su vez es objeto directo con respecto a la oración principal.
Espera otras participaciones.


----------



## Avié

Me sentiré halagado y avergonzado todo a la vez por el comentario deYuggoth, pero mi problema no es que no entienda perfectamente la frase, sólo que me bloqueo con el "tener que ver" a la hora del análisis sintáctico, ¿sería un núcleo verbal complejo (como hacerse añicos p.ej.) que puedo tratar como si fuera un solo verbo?

Por ejemplo, en "no sé qué quieres" sí sabría analizar ese qué como C.D. dentro de la subordinada, pero no sé qué complemento es el que lleva "tener que ver", como dice Jellby sería un suplemento (Complemento preposicional regido) con "con" ¿no?... Pero "qué" no puede ser suplemento porque no lleva preposición...

Si es -que creo que es- un núcleo verbal complejo, y si no lo es también, ¿cómo se llaman los dos elementos que lo componen?


----------



## sigjak

No suelo tener problemas con ‘que’ (átono) y ‘qué’ (tónico), ya que tenemos palabras distintas en mi lengua.
Lo que me ha confundido en este caso será que en el texto original ‘que’ es obviamente un error, y que yo no tenía claro el uso de “tiene que ver” sin “con”.
 
El fragmento citado viene de una obra de teatro por Adolfo Marsillach, _Feliz aniversario_, SGAE (Madrid), 1992. Aquí un poco más del contexto:
 



> LIDIA (Gritando) Pero ¿cómo vas a hacer el amor contra un armario si en nuestro dormitorio no hay un armario?
> FERNANDO Pues se compra, ¡se compra un armario!
> LIDIA Perfecto: ¡compramos un armario y una gabardina!
> FERNANDO *No sé que tiene que ver una gabardina*, pero vale.


 
¿Lo he entendido bien si lo parafraseo: …
*No sé qué tiene que ver una gabardina con esto, pero vale.*
*No sé si una gabardina importa tanto, pero vale.*
…?

Saludos,
sigjak


----------



## Avié

La primera es correcta, pero yo sigo sin saber cómo analizarlo sintácticamente... ya veo que el qué no sustituye al suplemento, ¿no? Es compatible con él como uestra Sigjak...


----------



## Avié

muestra*

(tengo que completar diez caracteres)


----------



## Rayines

¡Ay, lazarus, qué pena!


----------



## lazarus1907

Esta es la estructura:_*El tocino* tiene (mucho/poco/nada/todo...) que ver *con la velocidad*._​El sujeto parece ser claramente "el tocino". Así, en esta frase:_¿Qué tiene que ver (el tocino) con la velocidad?_​la respuesta parece ser claramente "mucho/poco/nada...", que es a lo que se refiere el "qué". Por tanto, podría afirmarse que ambos grupos son equivalentes y tienen la misma función sintáctica. El complemento preposicional "con la velocidad" podría interpretarse fácilmente como un suplemento (o complemento regido), pero ¿cuál es la función del "qué" (o del "mucho...")?

No puede ser sujeto, ni complemento regido, ni indirecto. Un complemento directo tampoco parece ser: _El tocino lo tiene que ver con la velocidad_  (o es un complemento directo un tanto raro, claro). Un predicativo modificaría también a otro grupo nominal, pero tampoco es el caso, porque no modifica al sujeto, y no parece haber complemento directo.

Pocas opciones quedan: O bien es un complemento circunstancial de modo o cantidad, o forma parte de una locución verbal muy compleja que incluye cierto tipo de adverbios de modo o cantidad, o elementos que se parecen en cuanto a su función.

La verdad es que no había visto antes el pronombre "qué" sustituyendo a un adverbio de modo o cantidad, pero nunca se sabe. 

Jellby sugirió que la locución puede sustituirse fácilmente por "importar", pero solo parece funcionar en algunas frases. Desde luego, no en la del tocino. Quizá podría sustituirse mejor por "tener relación (con)", pero de nuevo nos encontramos con que esta nueva frase acepta complementos que "tener que" no:_¿Qué tiene que ver (con...)? -> ¿Que relación tiene__ (con...)__?
No tiene nada que ver __ (con...)__-> No tiene *nada/ninguna relación__ (con...)
Tiene poco que ver -> Tiene __*__poco/poca relación (con...)
_​Lo curioso es que, al cambiar la locución "tener que ver" por "tener relación", el elemento misterioso pasa a ser un determinativo, y se comporta como un adjetivo en vez de como un adverbio.

Yo sigo sospechando que podría ser una locución compleja, pero entonces el análisis de sus elementos resulta poco esclarecedor. No sería la primera frase hecha en español que se resiste a ser analizada palabra por palabra.

En fin, he venido para nada, casi.


----------



## sdcp

¡Qu*é* envidia me da! o ¡Qu*e* envidia me da! ¿Es con o sin tilde?
 
Gracias


----------



## rosicler

Hola Sdcp: En este caso va con tilde pues está entre signos de exclamación. Si fuera por ejemplo: "La envidia que sentí al verla me hizo sentir mal" no llevaría tilde.
No sé si está muy clara mi explicación, pero espero que te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## Lorena*m

Es ¡QUÉ ENVIDIA ME DA! porque ahí 'que' es un pronombre exclamativo. ¡Y los pronombres exclamativos e interrogativos siempre llevan tilde!


----------



## sdcp

Gracias, ya lo tengo claro. ¡Qué bien que existe el internet!


----------



## rosicler

sdcp said:


> Gracias, ya lo tengo claro. ¡Qué bien que existe el internet!


Se nota que te quedó claro, pues ¡Qué bien que existe el internet! lo has escrito bien, el primer qué de exlamación con tilde y el segundo sin tilde
¡Qué bueno! A mí también me sirve, aquí se trata de ayudarnos unos a otros. Chau.


----------



## la italianilla

¡Buen domingo a todos! 
La frase incriminada es ésta:

1. ¡Qué te vaya bien! -> un compañero me dijo que el "_que_" lleva la tilde porque están los signos de exclamación.
2. ¡Que te vaya bien! -> otro compañero me dijo que el "_que_" no tiene que llevar la tilde porque, aun estén los signos de exclamación, es como si fuera "espero que te vaya bien". Pues entonces el "que" no tiene que llevar la tilte porque sería como si fuera una conjunción copulativa.

¿Cúal es la correcta? Al final ellos, discutendo, me dijeron que, seguramente, se pueden usar indiferentemente...pero ahora soy yo que no está muy segura de la explicación...¿Alguien me puede aclarar esta duda?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Argónida

Tu compañero número 2 lleva razón, en su afirmación y en su explicación.


----------



## la italianilla

Graciasssss Argónida


----------



## María Madrid

Y que le quede claro a tu compañero 1 que la primera no va acentuada. Las exclamaciones no tienen nada que ver y desde luego que no se pueden usar indistintamente. Saludos,


----------



## Mendezmesa

Hola: Claro que la correcta es la del compañero No-2 y lo que te dice Maria Madrid sobre las exclamaciones tambien es muy cierto. Saludos y suerte.


----------



## la italianilla

Hola a todos 
Se le conté de este hilo, ahora los dos están de acurdo sobre el uso.
Hablando de exclamaciones, otra duda:
Ejemplo: _¡Madrid, qu*é* bien tu nombre suena!_
Lo que quería saber es si en las exclamaciones, como en las oraciones interrogativas - directas y indirectas también - siempre se pone la tilde, por ejemplo:

¿Qu*é* tal?
¿C*ú*al es tu idea?

¡Qu*é* bueno!
¡Cu*á*nto te quiero! 

¿Es correcto el razonamiento o no?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## astur_pecha

Buenas a todos. El que se acentúa sólo cuando funciona como pronombre, no tiene nada ver las exclamaciones, las interrogaciones, etc. Lo que sucede es que cuando inicia preguntas cumple esa función y por eso se acentúa.


----------



## Basalo

*Se usa ¨Qué?¨ en preguntas direcctas , ejemplo:*
*Qué es esto?.*

*y se usa ¨que¨ sin acento en preguntas indirectas, ejemplo:*
*dime que quieres comer hoy.*


----------



## María Madrid

No Basalo, en tu ejemplo ambos llevan acento. Dime *qué* quieres. Salvo que quieras decir "dime que hoy sí quieres comer". 

Pero "Espero que te pongas bien pronto". Saludos,


----------



## lazarus1907

Basalo said:


> *Se usa ¨Qué?¨ en preguntas direcctas , ejemplo:*
> *Qué es esto?.*
> 
> *y se usa ¨que¨ sin acento en preguntas indirectas, ejemplo:*
> *dime que quieres comer hoy.*


Me temo que no. Se escribe con tilde cuando es un adverbio o un adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo. Se escribe sin tilde cuando es una conjunción o un pronombre relativo.

a) Dime que quieres comer hoy.
b) De acuerdo: "Quiero comer hoy".

a) Dime qué quieres comer hoy.
b) Chuletas con patatas.


----------



## la italianilla

Oraciones interrogrativas directas y indirectas -> el pronombre interrogativo siempre lleva la tilde.

Pues entonces en las exclamaciones se ponen las tildes si o no???...y estas frases serian:
¡Qué bueno! _O_ ¡Que bueno!
¡Cuánto te quiero! _O_ ¡Cuanto te quiero!

Tengo algunos compañeros que dicen que en las exclamaciones se tiene que poner la tilde y otros que no...no sé quién tiene razón...
Graciasss


----------



## María Madrid

la italianilla said:


> Pues entonces en las exclamaciones se ponen las tildes si o no


La tilde la lleva por ser adverbio, no porque lleve exclamaciones la frase, como ya te ha explicado Lazarus.

¡Qué calor!
¡Déjeme que le ayude! (exclamaciones y que sin tilde)

Saludos,


----------



## la italianilla

María Madrid said:


> La tilde la lleva por ser adverbio, no porque lleve exclamaciones la frase, como ya te ha explicado Lazarus.
> 
> ¡Qué calor!
> ¡Déjeme que le ayude! (exclamaciones y que sin tilde)
> 
> Saludos,



Juro que no lo había visto...será que llevo mucho tiempo para contestar (con la ventinilla del navigador abierta y la gente contesta sin que yo la vea)  perdonadme...
Gracias igualmente


----------



## catusiana

Tengo una duda con la tildación del "que".

Sé que cuando se usa como exclamativo se tilda.

"¡Qué hermoso!"


Pero, ¿si no está en exclamación se tildaría o no?

"Que hermoso." o "Qué hermoso."



Intenté buscar en la DRAE, pero solamente encontré la explicación para cuando está en exclamación, pero no para cuando está sin los signos.

Porque cuando hay una interrogación sí se tilda, y si es una interrogación indirecta también.

"¿Qué haría sin ti?"
"Sería interesante saber qué haría sin ti."

Aunque no sé si se podría utilizar la misma lógica.



Y si no se tilda, ¿qué función gramatical está utilizando ese "que"?



PD: Disculpas si el tema ya se había preguntado, pero no logré encontrarlo.


----------



## lady jekyll

*Hola, catusiana:
A continuación te pego lo que dice el DPD sobre su uso en este caso:

1.1.* Pronombre interrogativo o exclamativo, que, referido siempre a cosas, introduce enunciados interrogativos o exclamativos directos, y oraciones subordinadas interrogativas o exclamativas indirectas: _«¿Qué te ha pasado?»_ (Ferré _Batalla_ [P. Rico 1993]); _«¡Qué me va usted a decir, si soy yo quien le aguanta!»_ (Sampedro _Sonrisa_ [Esp. 1985]); _«Ahora entiendo por qué aceptaste acostarte con Arturo»_ (Gamboa _Páginas_ [Col. 1998]). Puede constituir por sí solo un enunciado: _«_—_¿Sabes una cosa? _—_¿Qué?»_ (Padilla _Jardín_ [Cuba 1981]). En estos casos, es frecuente en el habla coloquial la anteposición del artículo _el: «_—_Germán, esto no funciona. _—_¿El qué?»_ (Marsillach _Ático_ [Esp. 1995]); pero no es admisible en la lengua culta anteponer a este pronombre el artículo neutro _lo: _




_«_—_No sé, fue un instante, un relámpago; y en ese relámpago sentí de nuevo... _—_¿Lo qué?»_ (Mahieu _Gallina_ [Arg. 1980]). En oraciones exclamativas, seguido de la preposición _de_ y un sustantivo, sirve para ponderar la cantidad, con sentido equivalente a _cuánto: «¡Qué de risitas y de guiños tuviste que soportar!»_ (Savater _Catón_ [Esp. 1989]). Este pronombre puede introducir oraciones interrogativas indirectas con verbo en infinitivo y dependientes de los verbos _tener_ y _haber: «_—_¿A qué te dedicas, Juanito? _[...] —_Hace seis meses que me arruiné en el campo, y no tengo qué hacer»_ (Araya _Luna_ [Chile 1982]); _«No había qué comer, para variar, pero teníamos dignidad»_ (Valdés _Vida_ [Cuba 1996] 119). Este uso no ha de confundirse con las perífrasis verbales _haber que_ o _tener que_ seguidas de infinitivo, que expresan necesidad u obligación, en las que _que_ es conjunción átona que debe escribirse sin tilde  _«No tienes que hacer nada»_ (Pedrero _Invierno_ [Esp. 1989]); _«A él no le gustaba la tragonería, pero había que comer»_ (GaBadell _Funeral_ [Esp. 1975]).

Saludos


----------



## catusiana

Pronombre interrogativo o exclamativo, que, referido siempre a cosas, introduce enunciados interrogativos o exclamativos directos, y oraciones subordinadas interrogativas o exclamativas indirectas: _«¿Qué te ha pasado?»_ (Ferré _Batalla_ [P. Rico 1993]); _«¡Qué me va usted a decir, si soy yo quien le aguanta!»_ (Sampedro _Sonrisa_ [Esp. 1985]); _«Ahora entiendo por qué aceptaste acostarte con Arturo»_ (Gamboa _Páginas_ [Col. 1998]).



Por esto tenía la duda, ya que en los ejemplos siempre ponen:
- Interrogación directa
- Exclamación directa
- Interrogación indirecta

Y la exclamación indirecta? Era un detalle, pero me hacía caer en la duda.



Gracias por la explicación (aunque no salga el ejemplo, sale nombrado el exclamativo indirecto, así que con eso me conformo).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Depende de la función del qué/que (y del cómo/como), sin importar si hay signos o no:

¡Me dijo que le llamara!
¿Qué dices?
Dice que te cayes.
¡Qué belleza!


----------



## catusiana

Claro, depende del uso... pero lo preguntaba por la exclamación indirecta.

"¡Qué hermoso!" (tildado sin dudas)


La duda surgía acá.
"Que hermoso"
"Qué hermoso"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Nunca he oído la construcción que hermoso sin acento si no es para referirse a la belleza de algo/alguien. Una construcción podría ser:

Que hermoso soy me dijeron = Me dijeron que soy hermoso.

Otra:
-Eres hermoso.
- ¿Qué me dijo?
- Que eres hermoso.
- ¿Que qué?
- Que hermoso ( o ¡Que hermoso!)


----------



## catusiana

"Que hermoso soy me dijeron = Me dijeron que soy hermoso."

Mmmm...

Esas dos frases me parecen distintas...


"Qué hermoso soy", me dijeron = Me dijeron: "Qué hermoso soy" (el hermoso es una tercera persona).

Me dijeron que soy hermoso = "Eres hermoso", me dijeron
Me dijeron que soy hermoso = "Que eres hermoso", me dijeron


Y con la última frase, tengo otra duda.

"Que eres hermoso" -> ¿se tilda? ¿qué función gramatical cumple? (porque yo la veo como un pronombre interrogativo indirecto, aunque tengo mis dudas).


Porque en tu ejemplo
- ¿Qué me dijo?
- Que eres hermoso.

Es que está cumpliendo el rol de introducir una oración subordinada.
"Que eres hermoso" = "Dijo que eres hermoso"


Y con "- ¿Que qué?"
Yo escribiría: "que, ¿Qué?", porque "¿Qué qué?" en realidad se entiende como:

¿Qué que? = ¿Qué cosa?
¿Qué que? = ¿Cuál que?




Ya me enredé con los "que"...


----------



## danielfranco

Compañeros, tengo una duda:

Escribí las siguientes interrogantes:

_¿Qué nunca he de aprender? ¿Qué no seré libre?_

Y me han reñido la tilde en el "qué". Yo insisto que así se deben escribir las preguntas, pero me han hecho dudar.

Por favor, ¿existe alguna regla que defina el uso de "que" sin tilde para abrir una pregunta?

Gracias,
D


----------



## cacarulo

En el DPD encontrarás mucha información al respecto enl as entradas *que* y *qué*.
(Tal vez, demasiada  )
En el primer caso, depende del sentido. Si vos preguntás qué cosa no vas a aprender nunca, lleva acento. En cambio, si la pregunta es retórica, porque no estás de acuerdo con lo que te dijeron, no lleva acento. Aunque sea una pregunta.
En el segundo caso, no lleva acento.
Si no me equivoco, en estos casos *que* funciona como conjunción, y esa es la razón de que no lleve acento.

La mayoría de las veces, una pregunta con "que" lleva acento. Por ejemplo, "¿qué color te gusta más?". Los casos que vos presentás, sin duda, son minoría.

Saludos.


----------



## danielfranco

Gracias… Y es que siempre me causa salpullido pensar en abrir el DPD una vez más y enfrentarme con mi ignorancia. Pero, ¡sea!, que allá voy…

D


----------



## danielfranco

Ah, ya veo… No, no es por razón de su función como conjunción sino porque existen casos especiales en oraciones interrogativas cuando "que" debe usarse:

Cuando se expresa asombro, o una hipótesis.

Claro, existen otros cuantos casos especiales, pero para esta consulta en particular, estos son los que atañen.

Fabuloso, y gracias de nuevo por dirigirme hacia la fuente de sabiduría que es el DPD.

Saludos,
D


----------



## Lexinauta

Aunque ya solucionaste tu duda, aquí va un ejemplo con los dos usos:
'¿Qué me dices?, _¿que nunca he de aprender?'_

Y otra forma posible, un poco más rebuscada:
'¿Qué, me dices _que nunca he de aprender?'_


----------



## la_machy

Yo tengo ese mismo horrible problema...¡¡los que's y yo no nos llevamos bien!! ¿Qué será que nunca aprenderé a poner correctamente el tilde en 'que'?  (ahora mismo, habiendo leido el hilo, todavía estoy confundida)


Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

¿Que este uso causa problemas?
Se me acaba de ocurrir una forma práctica para aplicar en los casos de dudas (si en algún caso no funciona, lo siento; la intención fue buena ).

Primero anteponemos un 'así' a la pregunta y verificamos si funciona:

'¿Así que nunca he de aprender? ¿Así que no seré libre?'
'¿Así que este uso causa problemas?'

Como en estos casos las construcciones son correctas, llegamos a la conclusión de que el 'que' se escribe sin acento.


----------



## la_machy

Genial Lexi ... Hay que mandar de volada la propuesta a la RAE
Por lo pronto, yo sí voy a seguir tu consejo.


Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

Hola, la_machy:
Gracias, pero no creas todo lo que veas escrito .
De todas formas, aprovechalo, que es sin cargo.
Saludos.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Las preguntas que empiezan por "que, sin tilde" se pueden contestar con un simple sí o no. Las de "qué" suelen necesitar algo más de información.

Un saludo


----------



## Jellby

-¿Que nunca he de aprender? _(¿dices que nunca he de aprender?, ¿crees que nunca he de aprender?)_
-Pues no, eres un inútil.

-¿Qué nunca he de aprender? _(¿qué es lo que no voy a aprender nunca?)_
-A pilotar una nave espacial.


----------



## Avanzo

Hola, yo creo que "que" es una conjunción y "qué" es un pronombre relativo, sea o no interrogativo. Es decir, que lo correcto sería seguir los ejemplos siguientes:

"¿Qué has desayunado hoy?"
"Dime qué has venido a hacer."
"No quiero que te vayas."


----------



## Valtiel

Muchas veces, puede ayudar bastante pensar un momento cómo lo decimos. Si se habla con el tono adecuado es posible saber de forma natural si el qué o cualquier otra palabra se ha de acentuar.

Si no, siempre están las reglas que, una vez entendidas, se aprenden con mucha facilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## danielfranco

Lexinauta, gracias por los consejos, que son buena treta recordatoria.

La machy, no desesperes, que cuando el español tiene "casos especiales" más vale memorizarlos en lugar de tratar de comprenderlos.

Ishould haveknown, me parece más bien que esas preguntas con "que" sin tilde más bien son retóricas y la respuesta sale sobrando.

Jellby, así es. Pero yo sí sé pilotear naves espaciales, quiero que sepas.

Avanzo, es cierto lo que dices, pero en este caso en particular las generalidades de la función de esas palabras no aplican: se trata de casos especiales de oraciones interrogativas.

Valtiel, aconsejo precaución con ese tipo de generalizaciones: existimos muchos que tenemos maneras bastante idiosincrásicas de hablar, y no sabemos que son regionales en lugar de normativas. Cierto, las reglas se aprenden fácil: ¡el problema reside en su frondosidad!

Saludo, abrazo y beso a todos los participantes… Bueno, beso no, perdón.
D


----------



## elnickestalibre

Tengo una duda de si en esta frase la palabra ''qué'' lleva tilde?:

- Perfecto ¿a qué esperamos?

En principio le puse tilde a ''qué'' pero no sé si en realidad lleva tilde en esta frase concretamente o por el contrario no lleva la tilde.

En realidad no tengo ni idea de cuando lleva tilde la palabra ''qué'', sólo le pongo tilde cuando al pronunciar la palabra veo que suena más fuerte en según que frases, pero en realidad ni idea.

Necesito vuestra ayuda urgentemente compañeros y agradecería una explicación exacta y sencilla de cuando debo tildar a la palabra ''qué''.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## ErOtto

Siempre que vaya en una frase interrogativa o exclamativa, lleva tilde. 

El resto lo encuentras aqui.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## acendrarcoruscaracuciar

Cuando el "que" es relativo no la lleva v.gr. "el que vengas mañana me mete en un lío", es como "mas " y "más", si dices "mas sin embargo" no lleva tilde, pero si dices "me gustas más así de negro" sí lleva tilde.

Ya te dijeron que cuando es pregunta e interjección sí lleva, igual con "si" y con "sí" con tilde.  Sí afirmativo lleva, en caso de condicional no lleva "si vienes mañana..." no lleva en este caso.

Besitos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Lo jodido son las palabras que sólo llevan tilde algunas veces. Más o menos voy dominando todas estas palabras, pero hay algunas realmente complicadas como el caso del ''qué''. Entonces ¿si va entre signos de interrogación ''¿?'' o entre signos de exclamación ''¡!'' siempre, siempre, siempre lleva la tilde la palabra ''qué''?.Otra cosa, ¿la palabra ''qué'' también llevará la tilde si son preguntas indirectas o exclamaciones indirectas?. Si la respuesa es sí, entonces se complica el asunto, porque son precisamente este tipo de palabras las más complicadas de identificar, de forma indirecta claro, de forma directa es fácil.Saludos y mil gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

elnickestalibre said:


> Tengo una duda de si en esta frase la palabra ''qué'' lleva tilde?:
> 
> - Perfecto. ¿A qué esperamos?
> 
> En principio le puse tilde a ''qué'' pero no sé si en realidad lleva tilde en esta frase concretamente o por el contrario no lleva la tilde.
> 
> En realidad no tengo ni idea de cuándo lleva tilde la palabra ''qué'', sólo le pongo tilde cuando al pronunciar la palabra veo que suena más fuerte en según qué frases, pero en realidad ni idea.
> 
> Necesito vuestra ayuda urgentemente compañeros y agradecería una explicación exacta y sencilla de cuándo debo tildar a la palabra ''qué''.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.


 
-No sabía qué (interrogativo) estaba haciendo.
-No sabía que estaba haciendo el tonto.

-No sabía qué (interrogativo) ponerse, si el vestido negro o el rojo.
-No sabía que ponerse el vestido negro era más adecuado que llevar el rojo.

-A ver qué (interrogativo) me dicen cuando llegue tan tarde.
-Verás lo que me dicen cuando llegue tan tarde.

-Hay que ver qué (exclamativo) fantasioso eres, no haces más que contar cuentos.
-Digo que eres fantasioso porque no haces más que contar cuentos.

-¡Qué (exclamativo) listo eres!
-Que eres listo; eso es lo que dicen.

He puesto unos ejemplos de frases parecidas, una con _qué_ y la otra con _que,_ con la esperanza de que distingas el porqué. 

De todas formas, puedes consultar esta entrada del DPD.
"Cuando" y "cuándo" más o menos siguen la misma pauta de los "ques". 
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

elnickestalibre said:


> Lo jodido son las palabras que sólo llevan tilde algunas veces. Más o menos voy dominando todas estas palabras, pero hay algunas realmente complicadas como el caso del ''qué''. Entonces ¿si va entre signos de interrogación ''¿?'' o entre signos de exclamación ''¡!'' siempre, siempre, siempre lleva la tilde la palabra ''qué''?.Otra cosa, ¿la palabra ''qué'' también llevará la tilde si son preguntas indirectas o exclamaciones indirectas?. Si la respuesa es sí, entonces se complica el asunto, porque son precisamente este tipo de palabras las más complicadas de identificar, de forma indirecta claro, de forma directa es fácil.Saludos y mil gracias.


 
No, no porque esté entre signos de interrogación lleva acento:

¿Qué es lo que te dijo Juan?


----------



## elnickestalibre

Bueno, parece ser que casi siempre que va entre signos de interrogación y exclamación lleva tilde, pero no siempre. Claro lleva el acento cuando se está preguntando o afirmando algo, esa es la explicación.

Oye tío, muchas gracias por esas frases indirectas, me han ayudado mucho a aclarar mis dudas sobre las indirectas. En realidad tampoco es tan difícil, solamente tenemos que pronunciar la palabra ''qué'' y ver si suena fuerte o leve. En parte es lo que yo hacía antes pero no sabía el por qué y ahora sí lo sé.

Gracias.


----------



## elnickestalibre

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 

Buenas, ya estoy otra vez por aquí. Os traigo otro ''qué'' pero en esta ocasion indirecto y que me cuesta apreciar si lleva tilde o no. En esta frase:

y lo más importante es ''que'' hemos encontrado el punto donde algunos barcos se hundieron 

Acento o no???....


----------



## ErOtto

elnickestalibre said:


> ...y lo más importante es ''que'' hemos encontrado el punto donde algunos barcos se hundieron
> 
> TILDE  o no???....


 
No, en este caso no.

Saludos
Er


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

Descubre la diferencia:

Sin tilde (conjunción), tu frase:
"... y lo más importante es *que* hemos encontrado el punto donde algunos barcos se hundieron. 


Con tilde (pronombre interrogativo)
"... y lo más importante es *qué* hemos encontrado *en* el punto donde algunos barcos se hundieron. 

Un saludo


----------



## siemprehayhope

La palabra "que" lleva tilde cuando se hacen preguntas , de lo contrario siempre va sin tilde.
ejemplos:

¿Qué hora tienes?
Tenemos que caminar diez cuadras


----------



## elnickestalibre

Es verdad, ya voy cogiendo las indirectas aunque algunas son más complicadas. 

En esta frase supongo que tampoco llevará tilde:

- Vaya que buena está la morena del fondo. 
 
No se hace ninguna pregunta pero sí se afirma algo, puede ser indirecta afirmativa pero tengo muchas dudas ¿cómo lo veis?.


----------



## Södertjej

siemprehayhope said:


> La palabra "que" lleva tilde cuando se hacen preguntas , de lo contrario siempre va sin tilde.


Lamentablemente no se pude simplificar tanto. Si es conjunción no lleva, aunque abr una pregunta.

¿Que te dijo que te marcharas? No me lo puedo creer.

Sin tildes.


----------



## dexterciyo

elnickestalibre said:


> Es verdad, ya voy cogiendo las indirectas aunque algunas son más complicadas.
> 
> En esta frase supongo que tampoco llevará tilde:
> 
> - Vaya *qué* buena está la morena del fondo.
> 
> No se hace ninguna pregunta pero sí se afirma algo, puede ser indirecta afirmativa pero tengo muchas dudas ¿cómo lo veis?.



Sí lleva tilde, es pronombre exclamativo aquí.


----------



## ErOtto

elnickestalibre said:


> En esta frase supongo que tampoco llevará tilde:
> 
> - Vaya que buena está la morena del fondo.


 
Hoy no das pie con bola. 

Tal como lo creo entender, debería ser:

¡Vaya! ¡Qué buena está la morena del fondo!

Saludos
ErOtto

PS.- ¡Vaya! ¡Qué rápido, dextercillo!


----------



## elnickestalibre

Jejejejejeje, es que ando liadillo preparando un trabajo y los pequeños detallitos estos me están dando mucha guerra.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Por aquí otra indirecta que no sé qué poner. La duda es en el ''que'' y en el ''donde'':

pensaba en ''donde'' estaría el fallo y ''que'' sería lo que le faltaba para obtener 
 
Acento o no?.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Por aqui otra que puede ser de esas que aún en interrogantes no se acentua pero tengo dudas:

y juan ¿''que'' se cuenta?.


----------



## dexterciyo

Todos esos _que_ que mencionas se acentúan, sí. Fíjate que hacen referencia a una pregunta.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok, gracias, en realidad en la primera frase estaba casi seguro al 100% de que sería:

pensaba en ''dónde'' estaría el fallo y ''qué'' sería lo que le faltaba para obtener 
 
Pero en la segunda si que tenía muchas dudas, pero ahora que lo veo con acento lo noto mejor:
 
y juan ¿''qué'' se cuenta?. 

Realmente hay algunas complicadas de apreciar y a veces no le pongo acento, más por no equivocarme que por otra cosa..


----------



## elnickestalibre

¡Vaya guerra me está dando el _que!. _Por aquí traigo otro _que _que aunque está entre interrogantes, creo que no lleva tilde:

- ¿La que yo quiera?.

Gracias.


----------



## ErOtto

elnickestalibre said:


> ¿La que yo quiera?


 

Mira el DRAE:



> *que**.*
> (Del lat. _quid_).
> 
> *1. *pron. relat. Con esta sola forma conviene a los géneros masculino, femenino y neutro y a los números singular y plural. Con el artículo forma el relativo compuesto: _el que, *la que*, los que, las que, lo que,_ que a diferencia de la sola forma _que_, posee variación de género y número y puede construirse en concordancia con el antecedente.


 
Me está dando la impresión de que (sin tilde) nos estás _usando_ para "hacer los deberes", más que para consultar dudas. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok no lleva, gracias.

Tengo otro que también está en duda:

- Que empiece la marcha 

Aunque quizas debería ser:

- ¡Que empiece la marcha!

En cualquier caso ¿lleva tilde ese ''que'' afirmativo?. 

Gracias nuevamente y no es para hacer deberes, es un trabajo personal que estoy escribiendo y tengo ciertas dudas que me gustaría corregir antes de finalizarlo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Södertjej

Nick, te contestamos encantados pero también es importante que leas lo que te hemos ido contestando y apliques eso a cada caso concreto, porque si te explicamos una cosa y luego lo vuelves a preguntar al día siguiente, no tiene mucho sentido que preguntes lo mismo pero cambiando las palabras de la frase, si la estructura es igual.

En el mensaje 14 de este mismo hilo te he puesto un ejemplo igual que el que preguntas ahora y puedes ver que no se acentúa. Da igual que diga "que empiece la música" o "que no nos falte de ná'", la función es la misma. No es exclamativo, ¡Qué cochazo!, no es una pregunta, ¿Qué va a empezar?, no es una "pregunta indirecta", Me ha preguntado qué va a empezar. 

Me permito sugerirte que te hagas con un libro de gramática para que puedas repasar todos esos conceptos y las normas básicas de acentuación y ortografía en lugar de preguntar por sólo frases concretas. Una vez tengas eso claro, tú mismo te podrás contestar y si tienes alguna duda siempre estamos aquí.


----------



## Naticruz

Hay otras situaciones donde debes tildar el *que*. Siguen algunas con ejemplos, recogidas del Diccionario práctico de gramática de Óscar Cerrozola Gili:

_1. _*¡Qué + algo!* = Expresa una exclamación sobre una persona o una cosa.
_¡Qué coche! Es precioso — ¡Qué hombre más raro!_

_2. _*¡**Qué + cualidad* ¡= Expresa una exclamación sobre una cualidad.
_¡Qué bonito! Me gusta mucho. — ¿Vienes con nosotros? ¡Qué bien! Me alegro mucho._

_3. _*¡Qué + ir a!** =* Expresión de rechazo algo enérgico.
_Dicen que esta noche llueve. ¡Qué va a llover! Si hace un día buenísimo._

_4. _*Qué bien **= *Expresa satisfacción o alegría.
_Me voy de vacaciones con Henrique. — ¡Qué bien! Me alegro._

Puede ir seguido de _que _más verbo en subjuntivo.
_Qué bien que no tengas que trabajar hoy, así estaremos juntos todo el día. _

5. *¡Qué digo!*= Expresión de rectificación. Corrige una información recién dada o corrige la forma de expresarla.
_Mañana le pido al jefe las vacaciones. ¡Qué digo!, voy ahora mismo _

*6. **Qué le vamos a hacer*= Expresa resignación.
_No nos ha tocado la lotería. ¡Qué le vamos a hacer!_
_Se ha roto el jarrón de la abuela. Vaya, qué le vamos a hacer _

_7. _*¡Qué más da!* = Expresión de indiferencia
_No puedo ir mañana, así que nos vemos el lunes. ¡Qué más da!_
_No vamos a comer paella. Voy a poner cocido. ¡Y qué más da! _

_8. _*Qué pena/Qué raro/Qué suerte* = Expresión de sentimiento.
_No voy a poder ir a tu fiesta. ¡Qué pena!_
_Qué raro que no esté ya aquí, si es muy puntual_
_Agustín ha encontrado un trabajo muy bueno. ¡Qué suerte! Hoy en día es difícil de encontrar trabajo. _

_9. _*¡Qué va!* = Responde negativamente de forma enérgica.
_¿Tú crees que vendrá Antonio? ¡Qué va!_
_¿Se lo has dicho? ¡Qué va! Hoy está enfadado y no se puede hablar con él. _

Espero que te aprovechen. 
Saludos


----------



## Valtiel

La respuesta correcta ya se ha dicho, por ejemplo:





Jellby said:


> No sé que tiene que ver -> tiene que ver, pero yo no lo sé. No sé eso (eso = el hecho de que tenga que ver).
> No sé qué tiene que ver -> No sé cuál es la relación. No sé eso (eso = lo que tiene que ver, no el hecho en sí).



¿Qué problema hay? Es bastante (por no decir «muy») curioso que algo tan fácil produzca tanta confusión... En fin.

Es exactamente lo que dijo Jellby (la cita que he copiado), y no hay más.

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Uy, pues yo no lo veo nada claro con el ejemplo de Jellby. ¿No debería haber una coma  o algo así?

No sé, que tiene que ver con ese asunto ya lo sé, pero no me convence.


----------



## Valtiel

Södertjej said:


> Uy, pues yo no lo veo nada claro con el ejemplo de Jellby. ¿No debería haber una coma  o algo así?
> 
> No sé, que tiene que ver con ese asunto ya lo sé, pero no me convence.



Son así, tal cual:

_No sé qué tiene que ver.
No sé que tiene que ver._

Son dos frases muy parecidas pero con significados completamente distintos. Si sirve de algo, escribo un ejemplo más para cada una:

_¿*Qué* tiene relación? No sé.
La cosa que tiene relación no la sé._

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Valtiel said:


> _La cosa que tiene relación no la sé._


Así sí lo veo, pero no dándole la vuelta. Automáticamente se me vuelve qué.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Vaya, es que no es fácil y el libro de la gramatica del 99 no lo explica muy facilmente que digamos y tampoco muy extensamente porque hay pocos ejemplos, los ejemplos son la base del aprendizaje. Muchas gracias Naticruz por esos ejemplos, ahora lo voy entendiendo un poco mejor, pero me cuesta. 

Es que es muy complicado, espero no haberme equivocado con el último ''qué'' que puse:

- ¡Qué bestia eres!

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Lexinauta

elnickestalibre said:


> - ¡Qué bestia eres!


 


> En parte es lo que yo hacía antes pero no sabía *el por qué* y ahora sí lo sé. (del post # 46)


En este caso es *el porqué*.
(El diccionario te lo explica perfectamente; y además hay hilos sobre el tema.)


----------



## Valtiel

> —¡Qué bestia eres!



Casi perfecta; sólo tiene un fallo, que es el empleo de guión en el lugar de la raya.

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

Valtiel said:


> Casi perfecta; sólo tiene un fallo, que es el empleo de guión en el lugar de la raya.
> 
> Saludos.


Los fallos eran dos: 
—el primero (señalado por vos y que no pude corregir porque estaba usando una PC que no era la mía); 
—el segundo (que corregiste pero no mencionaste, era la separación entre el guión y el signo de admiración).


----------



## elnickestalibre

Así sale en los libros, la raya pegada a la exclamación. Por cierto, ¿esa raya como sale?, es decir ¿cuál es la tecla?

Porque en mi teclado no la encuentro de ninguna manera, sólo veo el guión - y el guión bajo _ pero no sale la raya.

Además es una cosa muy curiosa porque esa raya que sale el los libros no es una raya normal, es una raya más larga, no sé como hacer para encontarla.


----------



## Lexinauta

Al comienzo del Foro Sólo Español hay un hilo llamado '*Importante: *Acentos y símbolos en español' donde podés encontrar la forma de escribir los signos '–' y '—' (_Alt + 150_ y _Alt + 151_).


----------



## elnickestalibre

Cuando pincho alt+1 se va la página hacia arriba del todo y con alt+151 no me sale nada.....


----------



## Södertjej

Tienes que pulsar Alt primero, mantener la tecla pulsada y sin soltarla pulsar los números con el teclado de la derecha, que tienes que tener activado (sin no te hará función de flecha), no se marcan los números con las teclas del teclado principal. Tras pulsar el último número, suelta Alt.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Tengo un portatil y solo me vienen los numeros arriba, no aparece numeros a los lados como en un teclado grande.


----------



## Södertjej

Si no tienes teclado expandido en el portátil, puedes activar el bloque numérico y te servirán como números las letras m, k, l, ñ, i, o y p.

En un documento de Word lo puedes sacar con insertar, símbolo y elegir los caracteres correspondientes.


----------



## ErOtto

elnickestalibre said:


> Tengo un portatil y solo me vienen los numeros arriba, no aparece numeros a los lados como en un teclado grande.


 
Alt+Fn+núm.


----------



## elnickestalibre

con eso tampoco me sale, pincho alt+fn+num 151 y se queda en blanco igual. Deberia ser mas facil, porque los escritores lo usan muy a menudo y no creo yo que cada vez que lo pongan tengan que pulsar alt+151 o contrl+numero, deben tenerlo configurado de alguna manera para que les salga el momento pulsando solo una tecla especifica.


----------



## Valtiel

Depende de tu sistema operativo e incluso de la configuración del teclado y de las demás aplicaciones... En Windows funciona eso de «Alt+0151», pero en los demás hay que hacer otras cosas (intenté hacer la raya en un Mac y me fue imposible, ¡ja, ja!).

Lo que podrías hacer es copiar el signo y pegarlo en algún documento para después copiarlo de nuevo cuando lo necesites... Es un proceso tedioso, pero a falta de pan...

También se podría configurar el teclado para que con sólo presionar dos teclas apareciese la raya o cualquier símbolo que se le asigne, pero no lo he hecho nunca (siempre estoy dándole al _Alt_), así que ahora mismo no sabría decirte cómo.

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

¡Esto se está transformando en un foro de informática!


----------



## Södertjej

elnickestalibre said:


> con eso tampoco me sale, pincho alt+fn+num 151 y se queda en blanco igual.


Tienes que pulsar fn+blq num para activar/desactivar el teclado numérico, es decir convertir la m en 0, la j en 1 etc.

Cuando esté activado el teclado numérico, no antes, entonces pulsas Alt+secuencia numérica. Lo más fácil es crear una combinación de teclas en un procesador de textos desde insertar+autotexto (en el caso de Word). Para otras aplicaciones, no sé como va. 

Con Mac creo que era con manzanita+número.


----------



## elnickestalibre

No me sale tampoco, pero da igual, si eso copio y pego así — y ya está, pero es muy incomodo.


----------



## Valtiel

Lexinauta said:


> ¡Esto se está transformando en un foro de informática!



¡Je, je! No creo que por hablar de combinaciones de teclas *para escribir adecuada y correctamente* se esté transformando en un foro de informática...  Es menester saber cómo hacerlo cuando se está empleando un ordenador.

Saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

> No creo que por hablar de combinaciones de teclas *para escribir adecuada y correctamente* se esté transformando en un foro de informática...


 
De acuerdo, Valtiel, pero con éste, ¡uf, ya son 12 post sobre el tema!


----------



## elnickestalibre

Según la tonalidad lleva acento o no lo lleva. Tengo una frase por aquí que realmente creo que no lleva acento en la tonalidad que yo quiero exponer, pero no obstante estoy en duda:

¿Que me has dejado ganar?, jejejeje sí, seguro, por eso se te quedó esa cara.
¿Qué me has dejado ganar?, jejejeje sí, seguro, por eso se te quedó esa cara.

Pienso, que podría llevar acento si yo quisiese decir ''qué me has dejado ganar'' como mostrando sorpresa.

Pero yo no busco esa tonalidad, sino que busco la tonalidad de decir ''que me has dejado ganar'', como diciendo ''que dices jejejeje'' tomandolo a burla o con sarcasmo para que se entienda de alguna forma, pienso que en esa tonalidad no lleva acento. ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Södertjej

No pienses en tonalidad entonces, sino en si estás preguntando algo o no. Puedes usar "que" dentro de una pregunta si lo que se pregunta no es la respuesta a "qué". 

Tienes en este hilo y en las citas del RAE toda la información precisa para contestar a tus dudas, ya que eres nativo, sólo tienes que pensarlo para encontrar la respuesta sobre cuándo acentuar o no. Tus ejemplos de ahora son repeticiones de ejemplos ya mencionados anteriormente.


elnickestalibre said:


> Pienso, que podría llevar acento si yo quisiese decir ''qué me has dejado ganar'' como mostrando sorpresa.


¿Qué estás diciendo aquí? 

1. ¿Estás preguntando lo que te ha dejado ganar? 
"¿Qué es lo que me has dejado ganar? ¿El partido de tenis o la carrera?"

o

2. ¿O estás diciendo: "¿Me estás diciendo que me has dejado ganar? Venga ya"?

o 

3. "¿Qué me estás contando?... etc."



elnickestalibre said:


> Pero yo no busco esa tonalidad, sino que busco la tonalidad de decir ''que me has dejado ganar'', como diciendo ''que dices jejejeje'' tomandolo a burla o con sarcasmo para que se entienda de alguna forma, pienso que en esa tonalidad no lleva acento. ¿Cómo lo veis?


¿Qué dices? Jejeje. Estás preguntando qué es lo que dice.

Repito lo de arriba. ¿Qué estás preguntando? Contéstate y tendrás la respuesta.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Trata sobre una partida de pin pon, sería algo así:

- Luis: ¡Toma 20-8 qué palizón!
- Marcos: Anda, no ves que te he dejado ganar (decía con chulería).
- Luis: ¿Que me has dejado ganar?, jejejeje sí, seguro, por eso se te quedó esa cara tan serio cuando has visto los goles.

Es una pregunta pero en ella lo que se hace es usar el sarcasmo por decirlo de alguna forma. Realmente no se pregunta nada, si acaso la pregunta sería ''ganar'', podría ser algo así:

- Que me has dejado ¿ganar?, jejejeje sí, seguro, por eso se te quedó esa cara tan serio cuando has visto los goles.


Por exponerlo de otra forma, pero en realidad la pregunta va desde el ''que'' lo que pasa que la tonalidad fuerte la llevaría ''ganar'' y el resto no sería una pregunta normal sino una pregunta sarcastica. Es como una conjunción digamos:

¿Que me has dejado ganar?, jejejeje eso cuentaselo a otro. Tomandolo a burla.

Que no es igual que decir:

¿Qué me has dejado ganar?, ---- cabrón, ¿por qué lo has hecho?. 

Esa es la diferencia y lo que quiero exponer.
Saludos,


----------



## Södertjej

Muy bien. Si quieres confirmación de que lo has entendido bien, así es. Lo has acentuado correctamente, lo cual no era el caso en tu mensaje anterior.


----------



## acicciamia

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Unión de Hilos*​ 
Buenas tardes a todo el mundo, mi duda es con respecto a "qué" y "que", es decir que no consigo entender la diferencia entre las esclamaciones con el QUE con acento y las con QUE sin acento.
Mis preguntas son:"¿Cuándo se pone el acento sobre QUE?" ¿Cuáles son los casos? Por ejemplo ¿en la esclamación "¡que asco!" se pone el acento?
¿En "que tengas suerte" se pone el acento?
Perdonad mi español pero soy italiana y no lo hablo muy bien, podéis corregirme tranquilamente si queréis.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Inmortal

acicciamia said:


> Buenas tardes a todo el mundo, mi duda es con respecto a "qué" y "que", es decir que no consigo entender la diferencia entre las esclamaciones con el QUE con acento y las con QUE sin acento.
> Mis preguntas son:"¿Cuándo se pone el acento sobre QUE?" ¿Cuáles son los casos? Por ejemplo ¿en la esclamación "¡que asco!" se pone el acento?
> ¿En "que tengas suerte" se pone el acento?
> Perdonad mi español pero soy italiana y no lo hablo muy bien, podéis corregirme tranquilamente si queréis.
> Gracias de antemano.


 
Hola acicciamia.

¡Qué asco! 
Que tengas suerte. 
¿Qué es lo que estás haciendo? 

Resumiendo, se acentúa el "que" cuando es interrogativo o exclamativo.


----------



## armork1ng

hola, Tienes que tener cudado con esta palabra, es muy complicada.

mejor es saber cuando "sí lleva tilde" y ese hace más fácil, por ejemplo:

qué= en preguntas y exclamaciones siempre lleva tilde
¿Qué te pasó?, ¿qué quieres?, ¿qué (=cuál) llave, la grande o la pequeña?
que= es nexo (palabra que une)
nadie sabes que fuiste tú
llora que llora todo el día
me dijo que te ayudará

Seguro que hasta ahi está claro, el problema es que a veces el "que" aunque no este en pregunta o una exclamación, se tiene que tildar... mucha atención:

yo no entiendo para qué viniste. (es como si fuese una pregunta)
y por qué no me avisaste

suerte


----------



## acicciamia

Muchas gracias, ahora he entendido, me habéis aclarado las dudas.


----------



## lady jekyll

Inmortal said:


> Hola acicciamia.
> 
> ¡Qué asco!
> Que tengas suerte.
> ¿Qué es lo que estás haciendo?
> 
> *Resumiendo, se acentúa el "que" cuando es interrogativo o exclamativo.*



 Ojo, si pones "que tengas suerte" entre exclamaciones -¡Que tengas suerte!- igualmente no lleva tilde.



armork1ng said:


> hola, Tienes que tener cudado con esta palabra, es muy complicada.
> 
> mejor es saber cuando "sí lleva tilde" y ese hace más fácil, por ejemplo:
> 
> *qué= en preguntas y exclamaciones siempre lleva tilde*



Te digo lo mismo que a Inmortal: no siempre lleva tilde entre signos de exclamación e interrogación. Otro ejemplo:
¿A que te gusta más esta novela que esta otra?

Ahora bien, os agradecería a los expertos del foro que me echéis un cable y le expliquéis a Acicciamia en términos gramaticales por qué en estos ejemplos citados  "que" no lleva tilde.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos


----------



## danielfranco

No soy experto, ni mucho menos, pero el "que" tiene casos especiales específicos cuando no se acentúa aunque aparezca entre signos de interrogación o de exclamación.

Pero es sencillo: todo es cuestión de consultar el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, de la RAE.

Saludos,
D


----------



## Inmortal

Yo dije que el "que" se acentúa cuando es exclamativo o interrogativo, no cuando va en oraciones con signos de exclamación o interrogación.

En la oración "¡Que tengas suerte!", ese "que" no es exclamativo, aunque esté insertado entre signos de exlcamación.

No soy experto, pero sé distinguir perfectamente cuándo un "que" es exclamativo o interrogativo y cuándo no.


----------



## ErOtto

lady jekyll said:


> Ojo, si pones "que tengas suerte" entre exclamaciones -¡Que tengas suerte!- igualmente no lleva tilde.


 
En este caso porque actúa como conjunción:


> *que**.*
> (Del lat. _quid_).
> *17. *conj. Precede a oraciones no enlazadas con otras. _¡Que sea yo tan desdichado!_ _Que vengas pronto._ _Que me place._


 


lady jekyll said:


> ¿A que te gusta más esta novela que esta otra?


 
En este ejemplo tenemos dos _que_ distintos. Véanse las correspondientes acepciones:


> *a.*
> *(Del lat. ad).*
> *23. *prep. Precede a la conjunción _que_ en fórmulas interrogativas con una idea implícita de apuesta o desafío. _¡A que no te atreves!_ _¿A que no lo sabes?_
> 
> *que.*
> *(Del lat. quid).*
> *10. *conj. U. como conjunción comparativa. _Más quiero perder la vida __QUE__ perder la honra._ En frases de esta naturaleza omítese con frecuencia el verbo correspondiente al segundo miembro de la comparación. _Más quiero perder la vida que la honra._ _Pedro es mejor que tú._


 
Como ya dijo Danielfranco, yo tampoco soy un experto... pero es cuestíon de consultar.
Como dijo alguien inteligente, no hace falta saberlo todo, es suficiente con conocer a quien los sabe. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Inmortal

Inmortal said:


> Yo dije que el "que" se acentúa cuando es exclamativo o interrogativo, no cuando va en oraciones con signos de exclamación o interrogación.
> 
> En la oración "¡Que tengas suerte!", ese "que" no es exclamativo, aunque esté insertado entre signos de exlcamación.
> 
> No soy experto, pero sé distinguir perfectamente cuándo un "que" es exclamativo o interrogativo y cuándo no.


 
Me autocito y me reafirmo en lo dicho. No miento cuando digo que el "que" se acentúa cuando es exclamativo o interrogativo. Estar insertado entre exclamaciones o interrogaciones no implica ser exclamativo o interrogativo.


----------



## ErOtto

Inmortal said:


> Me autocito y me reafirmo en lo dicho.


 
No es necesario... tienes razón. 

Pero Lady no iba mal encaminada cuando puso...



> *qué= en preguntas y exclamaciones siempre lleva tilde*


 
puesto que la respuesta está, digamos, "ligeramente mal" formulada.

En tu caso, supongo, lo entendió igual que lo citado más arriba. Sin embargo tu respuesta



> *Resumiendo, se acentúa el "que" cuando es interrogativo o exclamativo.*


 
sí es correcta.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Inmortal

Sí que era necesario autocitarme y reafirmarme porque sienta un poco mal cuando te ponen un signo  sin merecértelo. 

Gracias por tus puntualizaciones, muy agudas.


----------

